# New Samyang Lenses Go On Sale Tomorrow



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 28, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/new-samyang-lenses-go-on-sale-tomorrow/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/04/new-samyang-lenses-go-on-sale-tomorrow/">Tweet</a></div>
The new lenses from Samyang that go on sale tomorrow: Samyang 35mm f/1.4 Canon AE, 300mm f/6.3 Mirror DSLR photo lenses and a VDSLR/Cinema series is set to be released on April 29th 2014. Samyang 10mm T3.1, 12mm T2.2 and 7.5mm T3.8.</p>
<p>While all of these lenses are manual focus, the Canon AE 35mm f/1.4 does have auto exposure.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.samyang-europe.com/index.php/new-products/93-samyang-new-lenses-coming-soon" target="_blank">Read more about the new lenses</a></strong></p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/10157258_674644589261420_6565789629845688940_n.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-medium wp-image-16435" alt="samyanglenses" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/10157258_674644589261420_6565789629845688940_n-575x456.jpg" width="575" height="456" /></a></p>
<p>Source: [<a href="https://www.facebook.com/samyangeurope" target="_blank">Samyang Facebook</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<p> </p>
```


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2014)

A version 35mm F1.4 with auto exposure? ??? Honestly, I preferred a focus confirmation chip. :


----------



## dadgummit (Apr 28, 2014)

If it has auto exposure (auto aperture) it will have focus confirm as well. Like a Zeiss lens I am assuming.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2014)

dadgummit said:


> If it has auto exposure (auto aperture) it will have focus confirm as well. Like a Zeiss lens I am assuming.


If this have confirmation of focus and auto exposure, and the price is not much higher, it would be a good competitor for 35L and 35Art.


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2014)

Why in the world would anyone produce a mirror lens in the year of our lord 2014?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Why in the world would anyone produce a mirror lens in the year of our lord 2014?



Small, light, and cheap.

And maybe an unexplained fondness for the bokeh typical of catadioptric lenses:







Mmmmmm…donuts!


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would anyone produce a mirror lens in the year of our lord 2014?
> ...



"Donuts - is there anything they can't do?" -- Homer Simpson

Neuro, do you know what causes donut bokeh? Is it the primary mirror itself, or is it to do with the support mechanism for the secondary mirror, or poor coatings typical of cheap lenses, or...?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

Orangutan said:


> Neuro, do you know what causes donut bokeh? Is it the primary mirror itself, or is it to do with the support mechanism for the secondary mirror, or poor coatings typical of cheap lenses, or...?



It's the fact that the entrance pupil (the image of the aperture itself) is an annulus. Actually, you can give that look to a regular lens by sticking a small, round sticker like one of these:






…on a cheap UV filter and putting it on the lens. If you like donuts, that is…  Same principle as those bokeh effects kits.


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, do you know what causes donut bokeh? Is it the primary mirror itself, or is it to do with the support mechanism for the secondary mirror, or poor coatings typical of cheap lenses, or...?
> ...



Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Orangutan said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro, do you know what causes donut bokeh? Is it the primary mirror itself, or is it to do with the support mechanism for the secondary mirror, or poor coatings typical of cheap lenses, or...?
> ...



Are you sure? On the occasions I have had very bad "stuff" on my front element I haven't noticed that, I'd like to try it, not that I want to revert to 1970's lens releases, purely curiosity. 

I would have thought you'd need a surprisingly large dot sticker to get "the look".

P.S. The "Bokeh kits" you can get, that give you stars and custom shapes etc, cover a startling amount of the lens.

http://photojojo.com/store/awesomeness/bokeh-kit/


----------



## Orangutan (Apr 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Orangutan said:
> ...



Presumably, it would not need to be any bigger than the secondary mirror on one of those reflex lenses.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 28, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Are you sure? On the occasions I have had very bad "stuff" on my front element I haven't noticed that, I'd like to try it, not that I want to revert to 1970's lens releases, purely curiosity.
> 
> I would have thought you'd need a surprisingly large dot sticker to get "the look".



See: http://photocornucopia.com/1053.html


----------



## AlanF (Apr 28, 2014)

If I wanted a cheap and light 300mm I'd get a Canon Powershot that has wider aperture, AF, IS etc for the same price as the Samyang mirror. Or, if I wanted something to go on a mirrorless I'd get the 55-250 which again has a wider aperture, AF, IS etc and I bet outperforms the mirror.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Are you sure? On the occasions I have had very bad "stuff" on my front element I haven't noticed that, I'd like to try it, not that I want to revert to 1970's lens releases, purely curiosity.
> ...



Sweet, now I don't have to get some dots 

The green one is more what I was thinking, but the blue dot is surprisingly effective, thanks for the link.


----------



## jrista (Apr 28, 2014)

Hmm...a 7.5mm lens is intriguing to me. I like wide field, but I don't necessarily always want a fisheye for the really ultra wide stuff. I wonder of that lens will have an EF mount (it says Cine, but Canon's cine bodies still use EF...)


----------



## Steve (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Small, light, and cheap.



Yeah, but there are already dozens of small, light and cheap 300mm lenses that would easily outperform a mirror lens optically and have autofocus. I mean unless that Samyang mirror is gonna sell for, like, $40 or something it would be better in every case to get one of the cheap 70-300 af zooms made by literally anyone else. If it were a 500mm or something I could see that because there are always people out there looking for ultra cheap reach but 300mm is such a common focal length it seems like a really weird decision.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2014)

jrista said:


> Hmm...a 7.5mm lens is intriguing to me. I like wide field, but I don't necessarily always want a fisheye for the really ultra wide stuff. I wonder of that lens will have an EF mount (it says Cine, but Canon's cine bodies still use EF...)


In fact, this lens is a Cine 7.5mm fisheye lens designed for mirrorless cameras such as the EOS-M adored. I would have liked a version for DSLR cameras though.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Apr 28, 2014)

Steve said:


> Why in the world would anyone produce a mirror lens in the year of our lord 2014?


It would make more sense to produce with traditional optical lenses (without the mirror telescope) with low cost, just to play occasionally. I see the market for a hypothetical Samyang 300mm F8 macro 1X life size, costing $300.


----------



## WoodyWindy (Apr 28, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > Why in the world would anyone produce a mirror lens in the year of our lord 2014?
> ...



And, bokeh aside, I would guess possibly one of the sharpest and most contrasty 300mm lenses you could hope to find for within 5x the price. Maybe donuts aren't your thing, but for some applications they aren't the end of the world, either.


----------



## emag (Apr 29, 2014)

300mm is a good focal length for piggybacking a camera on a telescope with a tracking equatorial mount. I use an older 300/4L, but there are problems when shooting with a modified camera body due to CA. Halos around stars, for example. If the Samyang 300cat lens is sharp, it would be worth a try for the right price. A niche lens to be sure, but they do have their uses.


----------

